# Sway? Anyone?



## pinman613 (Jul 13, 2005)

I have an 86 300, and i was wondering if anyone would know why the rear of the car is swaying left-to-right right-to-left, and so on. It only happens in 4th when accelerating as well as 5th when accelerating.

thanks


----------



## Jason Lange (Aug 22, 2005)

You need new shocks.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Springs, actually. Or both.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

more than likely shocks.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Spring strength affects rear ride height, and therefore camber, and negative camber creates the wandering sensation. I'm not sure how shocks would affect anything besides jounce and rebound speed. Is his rear end bouncy? He said it _wanders_, not _bounces_.....

I would tend to think springs. I'm going to have to disagree with you guys.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Spring strength affects rear ride height, and therefore camber, and negative camber creates the wandering sensation. I'm not sure how shocks would affect anything besides jounce and rebound speed. Is his rear end bouncy? He said it _wanders_, not _bounces_.....
> 
> I would tend to think springs. I'm going to have to disagree with you guys.


If you've ever driven in a car with blown shocks, you'd understand. Hit a bump on one side, and the car will lurch because all of a sudden, that side has no traction.

Negative camber by itself doesn't create the wandering sensation. The sensation occurs because the camber is changing rapidly which is because of dead shocks.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> If you've ever driven in a car with blown shocks, you'd understand. Hit a bump on one side, and the car will lurch because all of a sudden, that side has no traction.
> 
> Negative camber by itself doesn't create the wandering sensation. The sensation occurs because the camber is changing rapidly which is because of dead shocks.


He's talking about during accleration, though. I'm thinking squat due to weak springs, is why.....
In any case, at this point with the age of the car and general lack of maintenance the rear ends ever received in these cars, I'd probably replace both.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> He's talking about during accleration, though. I'm thinking squat due to weak springs, is why.....
> In any case, at this point with the age of the car and general lack of maintenance the rear ends ever received in these cars, I'd probably replace both.


I'll agree with that.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

84z31 said:


> mine does the same thing. i have a lot of negative camber. i need to adjust that out if i can!


welcome to owning a Z, they came like that, u can deal wiht it or get a correction kit


----------

